# Official thread for Disney's Winnie the Pooh: DVD Out 10/25 (Updated 9/9 post #34)



## Mouse Skywalker

This thread will have the official information from Walt Disney Studios Motion Pictures regarding Winnie the Pooh to be released July 15, 2011.

From Disney:



> Inspired by three stories from A.A. Milnes books in Disneys classic, hand-drawn art style, Walt Disney Animation Studios Winnie the Pooh reunites audiences with the honey-loving, philosophical bear and friends Tigger, Rabbit, Piglet, Owl, Kanga, Roo and Eeyore in a wild quest to save Christopher Robin from an imaginary culprit.







©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 

From Disney:



> Walt Disney Animation Studios returns to the Hundred Acre Wood with Winnie the Pooh. Featuring the timeless charm, wit and whimsy of the original featurettes, this all-new movie reunites audiences with the philosophical bear of very little brain and friends Tigger, Rabbit, Piglet, Owl, Kanga, Rooand last, but certainly not least, Eeyore, who has lost his tail.  Ever have one of those days where you just cant win, Eeyore? asks Pooh.  Owl sends the whole gang on a wild quest to save Christopher Robin from an imaginary culprit. It turns out to be a very busy day for a bear who simply set out to find some honey. Inspired by three stories from A.A. Milnes books in Disneys classic, hand-drawn art style, Winnie the Pooh hits theaters in Europe and Latin America in Spring 2011; the U.S. release date is July 15, 2011.







©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Winnie the Pooh theatrical poster:


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

The film trailer for Winnie the Pooh can be found here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbFz--GCkOM





Film Frame (L-R) Eeyore, Kanga, Roo, Owl, Rabbit, Piglet, Tigger, Christopher Robin, Winnie the Pooh ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

From Walt Disney Studios: March 31, 2011

Actress/Musician/Singer/Songwriter *Zooey Deschanel* (“Almost Famous,” “(500) Days of Summer”) joins Winnie the Pooh and all of his friends in the Hundred Acre Wood, performing three songs for the film, including her own take on the classic “Winnie the Pooh” theme song, “A Very Important Thing to Do” and the original end-credit song “So Long,” which was written by Deschanel and performed with She & Him bandmate M. Ward.





Zooey Deschanel Ph: Patrick Wymore ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.  

Follow the link for a video preview of Zooey Deschanel singing "So Long" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daF6fV7BRfQ



> “This has been one of the most fun experiences I’ve ever had,” says Deschanel. “And I’ve just been thanking my lucky stars that I was able to work on this movie, because it’s delightful.”
> 
> Filmmakers were drawn to Deschanel’s signature style. “She was the perfect choice to do the ‘Winnie the Pooh’ song—a classic theme from the Sherman Brothers,” says director Don Hall. “Her music actually embodies the underlying spirit of the movie. We’re taking something that has vintage roots in the sixties, but spinning it in our own way and updating it. If you listen to Zooey’s music with She & Him—that’s their sound to a tee.”
> 
> Adds director Stephen Anderson, “It’s a perfect way to start the movie, letting the audience know right off the bat that this is Winnie the Pooh like you know him, but it’s something for today. We wanted to keep the same charm as the original, but give it a fresh spin, a contemporary feel, and she opens the movie with so much freshness, so much energy.”
> 
> “It’s always fun to have a contemporary artist rediscover a classic and that’s exactly what Zooey did,” says producer Peter Del Vecho. “She brought her own personality to the song—when she sings about introducing the individual characters, it’s as though she’s known them her whole life—and she has.”
> 
> “I’m a big fan of Winnie the Pooh and all his friends,” says Deschanel, who also plays the ukulele in the song. “It’s really hard to pick a favorite: Winnie the Pooh is so special, he loves honey and he’s just cool. Eeyore is amazing, I love Eeyore. And Piglet is so small. It’s really a four-way tie between Winnie the Pooh, Eeyore, Piglet and Tigger.”
> 
> Among the songs Deschanel performed for the film is “A Very Important Thing to Do”—a song that helps illustrate the contest the friends from the Hundred Acre Wood take on to find Eeyore a new tail. She also lent her voice to “Everything is Honey” and “Pooh’s Finale,” joining Jim Cummings (the voice of Winnie the Pooh and Tigger), Tony Award®-winning songwriter Robert Lopez (“Avenue Q”) and other cast members.
> 
> For the end-credit song, Deschanel teamed up with Ward to perform “So Long,” a song Deschanel wrote.  “When I was writing ‘So Long,’ I just held the images for the end credits in my mind,” she says. “I spent a number of days tinkering with ideas, melodies and chord progressions that I thought would fit the images, the new music being written and the original Sherman Brothers stuff-- but still be my own thing. The song definitely has its own feel, but also pays respect to the original.”
> 
> Deschanel plays piano for “So Long” and turned to the instrument when it came time to write the song. “I usually write on piano because that's the first instrument that I learned when I was a little kid,” she says. “All of my musical theory knowledge is in linear piano form.”
> 
> Her heart, however, is in the vocals. “I’m always thinking in terms of vocals, and arranging a fabric of vocals is the most exciting part. I love to sing backup parts—I always try to squeeze in as many as possible,” she says. “It’s fun; it’s my style.”
> 
> Deschanel’s songs, plus the Sherman Brothers classic and a host of original songs by Robert Lopez and wife Kristen Anderson-Lopez (“The Wonder Pets”), as well as original score from composer Henry Jackman (“The Da Vinci Code,” “Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man’s Chest”), will be included on the “Winnie the Pooh” soundtrack (available Spring 2011 in select international markets, and in the U.S. on July 12, 2011) from Walt Disney Records.







Zooey Deschanel Ph: Patrick Wymore ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Winnie The Pooh ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 

Walt Disney Animation Studios returns to the Hundred Acre Wood with “Winnie the Pooh,” the first big-screen Pooh adventure from Disney’s feature animation studios in more than 35 years. With the timeless charm, wit and whimsy of the original featurettes, this all-new movie reunites audiences with the philosophical “bear of very little brain” and friends Tigger, Rabbit, Piglet, Owl, Kanga, Roo—and last, but certainly not least, Eeyore, who has lost his tail.   





Film Frame Eeyore ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Winnie the Pooh Directors (L-R) Stephen J. Anderson, Don Hall Ph: Eric Charbonneau ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 

“The entire story takes place in the course of a day,” says director Don Hall. “It’s business as usual in the Hundred Acre Wood. Pooh wakes up absolutely famished and he happens to have no honey. So that sets him out on his journey, which is ultimately derailed—first by a contest to find Eeyore a new tail.”





Winnie The Pooh ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 

Pooh later finds a note from Christopher Robin that reads: “Gone out. Busy. Back soon.” But then Owl misinterprets the note, proclaiming that the boy has been captured by a creature called a “Backson.” Soon, the whole gang is on a wild quest to save Christopher Robin from the imaginary culprit. It turns out to be a very busy day for a bear who simply hoped to find some honey. 





Winnie The Pooh ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Winnie The Pooh ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 

We always set out to make a movie that will transcend generationsappeal to kids, entertain their teenage brothers and sisters, and make Mom and Dad laugh out loud, says executive producer John Lasseter.  The personalities of A.A. Milnes characters are so sharply drawn, so elegant in their simplicity, we found that they were amazingly funny before we even made our first story sketch. These are characters most of us have grown up withcharacters we all want to introduce to our little ones and rediscover with all the loved ones in our lives.





Film Frame (L-R) Tigger, Kanga, Roo, Owl, Rabbit, Winnie the Pooh, Eeyore ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 

The look of this movie comes straight from Milnes storybooks, says Lasseter. It has that classic watercolor feel, and a signature hand-drawn appearance that would be polished away in most animated films. These characters literally leap off the pageat times taking a few words and letters with them. Its classic Pooh at his best.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

(L-R) Owl, Tigger ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 





(L-R) Kanga, Piglet, Roo ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 





(L-R) Winnie The Pooh, Rabbit ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Piglet ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 





Film Frame Christopher Robin ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 





Left to right: Rabbit, Kanga, Roo, Piglet, Owl, Winnie the Pooh, Christopher Robin ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Film Frame (L-R) Eeyore, Winnie the Pooh, Owl ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 





Left to right: Kanga, Roo, Owl, Tigger, Piglet (top), Winnie the Pooh, Eeyore, Rabbit ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*WINNIE THE POOH* (voice of Jim Cummings)

Winnie the Pooh is a self-described “bear of very little brain,” but the lovable bear who's stuffed with fluff has an uncommon, clear-eyed philosophy that’s admired worldwide.  “There’s a wisdom to Winnie the Pooh that comes through in a very subtle way,” says producer Peter Del Vecho. “It’s about enjoying friends, enjoying family, enjoying life. It returns us to a simpler time.”





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 

“He’s a cross between the happiest gentleman and the sweetest child,” adds Jim Cummings, who provides the voice of Pooh. “I think Pooh sees the world through honey-colored glasses.” 





Jim Cummings Ph: Eric Charbonneau ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 

Pooh is a loyal friend to his neighbors in Hundred Acre Wood. He’s always willing to lend a helping paw—and he’s more than happy to share a jar of honey with anyone who’s interested.  Indeed, Winnie the Pooh has an endless craving for honey or a smackerel of whatever is at hand to soothe that insatiable “rumbly in his tumbly.”





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 

It’s that very “rumbly in his tumbly” that sets Winnie the Pooh’s latest adventure in motion when he’s faced with a host of empty honey jars.  “Oh, bother,” says Pooh, who must venture out in search of his favorite treat—of course, he finds everything but, despite his earnest efforts.  

•	The character was inspired by the teddy bear of author A.A. Milne’s son, Christopher Robin, who named the bear after a real bear who lived at the London Zoo.  That Winnie, donated to the zoo by Canadian officer Harry Colebourne, was named in honor of his hometown of Winnipeg.  
•	A.A. Milne first wrote about Winnie the Pooh in an article in London’s Evening News in late 1925. The rest of the friends from the Hundred Acre Wood were introduced alongside Pooh the following year.  
•	Artist E.H. Shepard is behind the iconic imagery of Winnie the Pooh, and his interpretation of the character is based on his own son’s toy bear.  
•	Winnie the Pooh’s endearing characteristics include his love of honey, his easy-going philosophy and his humble observations: “I am a bear of very little brain and long words bother me.”
•	From the film: “Something feels funny,” said Pooh. “I must be thinking too hard.”


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*PIGLET* (voice of Travis Oates)





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Piglet is a soft-spoken and skittish little fellow whose generosity and humility far outweigh his meager size. His fastidious movements, anxious wringing of his hands and adorable stutterOh d-d-d-dearconvey his nervousness and fear of the unknown. The wonderful thing about Piglet is hes frightened of everything and yet he still goes out and faces the world alongside his friends, says Travis Oates, who provides the voice of Piglet. 





Travis Oates Ph: Eric Charbonneau ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Within Piglet's small frame is a big heartwhich leads to some big responsibilities in his latest adventure.  Hole to dig? Piglets on the job. Rocks to move? Piglets your guy.  He certainly doesnt back down from a challengeeven if means braving the dark woods and coming face to face with a scary creature called a Backson whos most certainly kidnapped Christopher Robin. (At least, thats what Owl says.)





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

 Piglet is Poohs sidekick, his wingman, says supervising animator Bruce Smith. But in this case, hes left on his own to battle the Backson. Piglet has never been given that tough of an assignment before. He has to man up. Seeing Piglet in battle-ready form is fun.

	The original Piglet was among Christopher Robin Milnes toys and today resides in the New York Public Library alongside the boys original teddy bear, as well as Tigger, Eeyore and Kanga.
	Piglet is revered for his loyalty to Winnie the Pooh. 
	From the film: Oh d-d-d-dear, I musnt f-f-f-fear, said Piglet. Theres a very important thing to do.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*TIGGER* (voice of Jim Cummings)





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Tigger is an exuberant, one-of-a-kind creature with the famously springy tail. He acts on every impulse, and his boisterous manner often leads him to leap before he looks. Tigger's bouncing is a pure expression of his utter zest for life—a joy he's always eager to share with his friends—though some, like Rabbit, don’t always want him to share.  Others, like Eeyore, find that it’s much easier to go along for the ride when Tigger insists. “Tigger is always trying to do things his way,” says Andreas Deja, the supervising animator for Tigger. “He tries to convince Eeyore that in order to find the Backson—the creature who’s supposedly kidnapped Christopher Robin—Eeyore needs the energy of a Tigger. He tries to turn Eeyore, this sad, traumatic character, into a bouncing Tigger.”





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Tigger’s unique personality extends to his original use of language, which often results in his trademark twists of phrase and malapropisms. Says Tigger to Eeyore: “We just need to get you Tiggerized!”





(L-R) Don Hall, Jim Cummings, Stephen J. Anderson Ph: Eric Charbonneau ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 

•	Tigger was introduced in A.A. Milne’s “The House at Pooh Corner” in 1928.  
•	Tigger is one-of-a-kind—“the most wonderful thing about Tiggers is that I’m the only one.”
•	Tigger is known for his joyful spirit, his penchant for bouncing (it’s what Tiggers do best!) and his exuberant sayings: “TTFN—Ta-Ta-For-Now!”
•	From the film: “If you’re gonna pounce you got to have some bounce,” said Tigger. “The Hundred Acre wood needs a hero… and I’m the only one.”


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*EEYORE* (voice of Bud Luckey)

Eeyore is everyone's favorite delightfully dismal donkey. But Eeyore doesn't see himself as gloomyhe just has low expectations. 





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Hed likely be shockedand perhaps somewhat disappointedto learn that he takes center stage in Winnie the Pooh. According to supervising animator Randy Haycock, Eeyore actually plays a pretty significant role in this movie, maybe more significant than any of the other films, because the central storyline revolves around the fact that hes lost his tail and everybodys trying to help him find a new tail.





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Eeyores outlook on life isnt all that bright, but he does show glimpses of happinesskind gestures from his friends and munching on thistles seem to elevate his typically somber mood.  But despite the ho-hum attitude, Eeyore has won the hearts of many. I think the thing that makes Eeyore funny, says Haycock, is that he doesnt know hes funny.





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Tapped to provide the voice of Eeyore is Bud Luckey, a veteran animator/character designer whose credits include Toy Story, Monsters, Inc., Finding Nemo and TVs Sesame Streethe also directed the Pixar short Boundin, for which he earned an Oscar® nomination. Luckey seems to embody the characters true spirit and says Eeyore is just an easy-going guy. Hes kind of laid back, but his friends take care of him.

	While Eeyore is not a fan of much, he does take pleasure in eating thistles.
	Described by A.A. Milne as an old grey donkey, Eeyore, with his gloomy approach to life, has proven to be a relatable and beloved fan favorite.
	From the film: Could be worse, said Eeyore. Not sure how, but it could be.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*OWL* (voice of Craig Ferguson)





Craig Ferguson Ph: Eric Charbonneau ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Everyone knows that owls are the wisest of all creatures, and Owl knows everythingat least, he thinks he does, even if his information (and his spelling!) often turns out to be not quite right. Although Owl can be a know-it-all, he does want to help his friends. But its his effort to help that often stirs up trouble in the Hundred Acre Wood, and Owl stirs it up better than ever in the theatrical release of Winnie the Pooh. 





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Theres a note found by Christopher Robins door, says director Don Hall. Pooh cant make heads or tails of it, takes it to Owl, and Owl interprets gone out, busy, back soon to mean that Christopher Robin has been kidnapped by a fearsome creature called a Backson. 





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

The declaration triggers an all-out search for the Backson, who only exists in Owlsand now everyone elses imaginations.  Owl is one of those guys, God bless him, who doesnt know how to say, I dont know, says talk show host Craig Ferguson, who provides the voice of Owl. So he makes things up, he improvises so that his friends wont see how desperate he iswhich is exactly like me.

	Owl is a true original. While characters Winnie the Pooh, Tigger, Piglet and Eeyore were inspired by the toys of author A.A. Milnes son, Owl was a character that was built on imagination alone.
	Owl is known for his self-proclaimed wisdom. Despite his claims of knowledge on assorted subjectsspelling is certainly not among themOwl often misses the mark.  It seems theres someone like Owl in every circle.
	From the film: Artistic talent runs through my family, said Owl. In fact, it practically stampedes.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*RABBIT* (voice of Tom Kenny)





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.  

Rabbit is perhaps the smartest of the Hundred Acre Wood friends (at least he thinks so), and is often the self-appointed leader of the group. “If I had to pick one word to describe Rabbit,” says Tom Kenny, the voice of SpongeBob SquarePants who provides Rabbit’s voice, “I’d say he’s a ‘fussbudget’—he’s very fussy, organized, he likes his garden a certain way, he likes his house a certain way, he doesn’t like unexpected visitors—people just showing up at his door throws off his routine and he’s all about routine.”





Tom Kenny Ph: Eric Charbonneau ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.  

Rabbit can be stubborn and often overreacts, but his friends know that he’s a real bunny at heart—and always willing to hop to action. “Rabbit actually comes up with this great plan to trap the Backson and get Christopher Robin back,” says director Stephen Anderson.  “He devises a cockeyed plan of leaving stuff around that might attract the Backson so they can trap him,” adds supervising animator Eric Goldberg. “Rabbit is even more uptight than he was in the original films. We’re taking what everybody knows and just pushing it a little further for the humor.”





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.  

•	Rabbit is another character that was not inspired by one of Christopher Robin Milne’s toys, but introduced by Milne to complement the others.
•	Rabbit is known for his rather compulsive behavior—but wins fans who share his need for order.
•	From the film: “The last thing I need is a visit from that bear,” said Rabbit.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*KANGA* (voice of Kristen Anderson-Lopez)

KangaMom to Roois a warm, protective kangaroo. She certainly has her hands (and pouch) full with young Roo, but she manages him with love and patience.  





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 

When Owl suggests a contest to find a new tail for Eeyore, the friends from the Hundred Acre Wood first debate exactly what the winner should be awarded. Roo suggests something great, like a firecracker. Says Mom Kanga: Oh gracious no, how about something nice, like a warm hug. 
And when it comes to the contest entries, Kangas is aptly a knitted scarf, so his bottom wont get drafty.

	If Kanga were a person, shed be a busy stay-at-home mom who multi-tasks to perfection.
	Kristen Anderson-Lopez provides the voice of Kanga as well as a host of original songs (along with co-writer and husband Robert Lopez).
	From the film: How about something nice, like a warm hug, said Kanga.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*ROO* (voice of Wyatt Hall)





Concept Art Roo Model Sheet ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.

Roo is a wild young adventurer who wants to go everywhere and try everything.  No matter the situation—or his mother’s objections—Roo throws himself right in the middle of all the action. Sometimes Kanga’s over-protective mothering tries Roo’s patience, but in the end there’s no place better than being cuddled in his mama’s pouch.





Wyatt Hall Ph: Eric Charbonneau ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

•	While the stuffed inspirations for Winnie the Pooh, Piglet, Tigger, Eeyore and Kanga live in the New York Public Library, Roo’s was lost in an apple orchard in the 1930s.
•	Wyatt Hall, the seven-year-old son of director Don Hall, was recruited to provide the scratch—or temporary voice—of Roo. Hall says his son wasn’t interested at first, accepted the offer (after some Transformer bribery), and ultimately won the role as the official voice or Roo. “We may have created a monster, though,” says Hall. “We were trying to direct him on how to say a specific line and he actually said, ‘I don’t think Roo would say it like that.’ 





(L-R) Stephen J. Anderson, Wyatt Hall, Don Hall Ph: Eric Charbonneau ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

•	Roo is a feisty youngster whose spirit wins a lot of followers.
•	From the film: “How about something great,” said Roo, “like a firecracker!”


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*CHRISTOPHER ROBIN* (voice of Jack Boulter)

Christopher Robin is the only human in the Hundred Acre Wood, and although he is a small boy, all the creatures look up to him for advice and friendship. No one, however, is closer to him than Winnie the Pooh, and the two have had many adventures together.  





Concept Art Christopher Robin Model Sheet ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.

Christopher Robin is well aware of Poohs habit of getting into sticky situationshes often heard calling his friend a Silly old bear!  But no matter what predicament the gang drums up, Christopher Robin is always game to play alongeven if it means racing to their rescue. Of course, theyre always there for him, too, just like friends should be. In fact, Christopher Robin couldnt imagine better friends.  

	Christopher Robin is named for author A.A. Milnes son Christopher Robin Milne. It is his teddy bear, named Winnie after a bear at the London Zoo, that inspired the classic stories.
	The real Christopher Robin was born in 1920.
	Christopher Robins earnest devotion to his fictional friends has inspired readers and audiences since his 1926 literary introduction.  
	From the film: Silly old bear, said Christopher Robin.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*JOHN CLEESE* (Narrator) was born and raised in Weston-super-Mare.  He initially studied science at Cambridge, but after sampling the conversation in the chemistry laboratories, Cleese switched to law.  Fortunately, the success of the 1963 Cambridge Footlights Revue, which played in the West End and on Broadway, saved him from a legal career. 





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Cleese first shot to fame in England with “The Frost Report” in 1966, and in 1969, he co-created Monty Python’s Flying Circus.  The team went on to conquer the world with four cult TV series and four hugely successful films, “And Now For Something Completely Different” (1971), “Monty Python and the Holy Grail” (1974), “The Life of Brian” (1979) and “The Meaning of Life” (1983).  After leaving Python, Cleese created Basil Fawlty, the hotel manager from hell in “Fawlty Towers.”  As one of the most successful TV series ever made, the 12 episodes of “Fawlty Towers” have been repeated on the BBC many times.

In 1988, Cleese starred in and co-wrote “A Fish Called Wanda.”  He reunited the stars of the film in 1996 to make “Fierce Creatures,” a film about a zoo, which was released worldwide in 1997. Cleese’s film credits as an actor include “The Great Muppet Caper” (1980), “Time Bandits” (1980), “Privates on Parade” (1982), “Silverado” (1984), “Clockwise” (1986), Terry Jones’ “Erik the Viking” (1989), Eric Idle’s “Splitting Heirs” (1992), Mary Shelley’s “Frankenstein” (1994), “The Jungle Book” (1995), “The Wind in the Willows” (1996), “The Out-of-Towners” (1999), and “Rat Race” (2001). Cleese lends his voice to The Kin in the “Shrek” movies.

Less well known is the fact that Cleese co-wrote (with Robin Skynner) two bestselling books on psychology, “Families and How to Survive Them,” and “Life and How to Survive It.”  He also co-founded Video Arts in 1972, which became the largest producer of management and sales training films outside the United States.  Video Arts was sold in 1991.

Cleese started the Secret Policeman’s Ball concerts for Amnesty International, and has continued to do a lot of charity work—much of it, like “The Human Face” (2001), for the BBC.

Cleese writes film scripts, makes speeches to business audiences, conducts seminars on creativity, teaches at Cornell and UCSB, raises chickens and tries to grow a decent tomato.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*BACKSON* (voice of Huell Howser)

The Backson is a horrible, malicious, ferocious creature that has captured Christopher Robinat least thats what Owl convinces the gang from the Hundred Acre Wood. According to Owl, the Backson is a giant creature with a tail, a shaggy hide, sharp horns and red hair. It doesnt smell very goodunless monkeys feet smell goodand its behind some of lifes greatest frustrationsstopped clocks, holey socks, broken crayons and spilled tea, among others. But is there really such a thing as a Backson or has Owl misinterpreted Christopher Robins note, Gone out. Busy. Back soon, as something much more serious?  





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Eric Goldberg was the supervising animator for the Backson song. To illustrate to all of his friends just what a Backson is and does, Owl starts drawing on a chalkboard, says Goldberg. Once he starts drawing, were in chalk world. Its animated and drawn in a way that looks crude enough for the audience to believe that Owl has actually drawn it. We come out of it when Owl has convinced them all and they go off in search of the creature they think has Christopher Robin.





(L-R) Don Hall, Craig Ferguson, Stephen J. Anderson Ph: Eric Charbonneau ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 

	The Backson Song is performed by the voice of Owl, Craig Ferguson, along with the voices of Owls friends. 
	Animating to music requires a good ear, which Goldberg admits, he doesnt have. But he finds a way to make it work, much like he did for The Princess and the Frog, for which he supervised the animation for Tianas song, Almost There.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

It had been 35 years since the gang from the Hundred Acre Wood had stepped foot in Walt Disney Animation Studios (recent films came from the straight-to-DVD unit), so it was important to Lasseter and the directors to bring these characters back in a very special way on the big screen.  Our mandate was that Winnie the Pooh should find a broad audiencelittle kids, big kids, teenagers, 20-somethings and beyond, says Hall. We felt we needed to take him back to his roots.





Reference for Owl's House ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 

To get a feel for the stories setting, the filmmakers visited Ashdown Forest in East Sussex, England, where A.A. Milne wrote the Winnie the Pooh books and where the real Christopher Robin spent his summer vacations.  They visited several London museums to check out E.H. Sheperds original drawings, and screened the classic films for the cast, crew and their familiesearning laughs from all ages, which was encouraging to the team. 





Owl's House ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 

We all fell in love with the featurettes that Walt did back in the late 60s, says Hall, who wasnt as familiar with the characters at the projects onset, but has since become a fan. We watched the old films again and again and we also went back to A.A. Milnes original textwe read both books and tried to pull stories that we felt hadnt been explored much on film.





Trees (and star, Winnie The Pooh) ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Then the team turned to their secret weapon: *Burny Mattinson*. Im a story man, says the *veteran Disney animator*.  Mattinson is one of the few Disney artists who can say he worked with Walt Disneyand hes still on staff at Walt Disney Animation Studios more than 50 years later.  





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.

We were so lucky to have Burny, one of the greatest storymen of all time, leading the development of the story, says executive producer John Lasseter. They had a blast visualizing and telling these stories, and it shows. 





Progression 1 of 5 Story Sketch ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.

Adds Hall, Theres nobody better to channel the spirit, the charm of classic Disney.  We call him the Pooh guru because hes been our guiding light throughout the process.





Progression 2 of 5 Layout ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.

Mattinson started in the Disneys mailroom in 1953. He was just 18, but that didnt stop him from rising through the rankswithin six months, Mattinson was working as an in-betweener on Lady and the Tramp (1955).  Ten years later, he met Winnie the Pooh. I started working on Winnie the Pooh and the Honey Tree in 1964, says Mattinson. I was working as an assistant to Eric Larson at the timehe was one of the Nine Old Men.





Progression 3 of 5 Rough Animation ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.

The film, says Mattinson, started out as a featurebut Walt Disney decided to release an abbreviated version as a featurette. The first featurette did so well, says Mattinson, Walt said lets put out a second one. And Winnie the Pooh and the Blustery Day did even better and won an Academy Award®.





Progression 4 of 5 Clean-up ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.

According to Mattinson, Winnie the Poohthe films and the merchandise that followedbecame a huge success.  The Studio created a third featurette, Winnie the Pooh and Tigger Too, for which Mattinson served as a key animator.  The featurettes were later combined into a 1977 feature, The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh. 





Progression 5 of 5 Final Color ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

The animated short film "The Ballad of Nessie" will be the leading film opening with Winnie the Pooh.

*ABOUT THE SHORT*





MacQuack, Nessie ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Set in the “bonny blue highlands” of Scotland, “The Ballad of Nessie” is a whimsical and colorful tall tale about the friendly Loch Ness monster, Nessie, and how she and her best friend MacQuack the rubber duck came to live in the moor they now call home. Setting the adventure into motion is a greedy land developer named MacFroogle, who decides to build a mini-golf empire on top of Nessie’s home. 





MacFroogle ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 

Directed by the Emmy® Award-winning team of Stevie Wermers-Skelton and Kevin Deters (“Prep & Landing,” and the 2007 Goofy short “How to Hook Up Your Home Theater”), “The Ballad of Nessie” is animated in classic Disney hand-drawn style.  Written by Wermers-Skelton, Deters and Regina Conroy, the film is produced by Dorothy McKim and Tamara Boutcher, and features a musical score by Oscar®-winning composer Michael Giacchino (“Ratatouille,” “Up”).  Animation on “Nessie” was supervised by five of Disney’s top talents: Andreas Deja, Mark Henn, Randy Haycock, Dale Baer and Ruben A. Aquino.  Scottish comedian Billy Connolly narrates the film.

“The Ballad of Nessie” hits the big screen with Walt Disney Animation Studio’s latest feature film “Winnie the Pooh,” which opens in theaters in select international markets in Spring 2011; the U.S. release date is July 15, 2011.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

More images from "The Ballad of Nessie"





Nessie ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved. 





MacFroogle (center) ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 





Nessie ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All Rights Reserved.





Nessie with pigs ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Character sketch and color model for "The Ballad of Nessie"





Character Design Sketch - MacFroogle ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 





Color Model ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Winnie the Pooh Father's Day materials released by Walt Disney Studios (1 of 3).






Continue to next post for a Father's Day cupcake recipe.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Winnie the Pooh Father's Day materials released by Walt Disney Studios (2 of 3).






Continue to the next post for a special coupon book.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Winnie the Pooh Father's Day materials released by Walt Disney Studios (3 of 3).


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Disney released these images of our rumbly tumbly friend from the Hundred Acre Wood is showing his (red, white and blue) colors in celebration of Independence Day next week.





Winnie the Pooh ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 





Winnie the Pooh ©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

In preparation for Friday's release of Winnie the Pooh, four more images were released by Walt Disney Studios Motion Pictures.





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Studios released a new clip for Winnie the Pooh called "Pooh's Note."





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 

Follow the link to watch the clip.
http://youtu.be/UgcwFWoY83k


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

Walt Disney Studios released another clip from Winnie the Pooh called "Owl's Cold."





©Disney Enterprises, Inc. All rights reserved. 

Follow the link below to watch the clip.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkCMqhPULdc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mouse Skywalker

*ALL THE BELOVED CHARACTERS
FROM THE HUNDRED ACRE WOOD ARE BACK!​*




© Disney. All Rights Reserved.​
*DELIGHTFUL ALL-NEW MOVIE COMES HOME TO BLU-RAY,
DVD AND MOVIE DOWNLOAD OCTOBER 25th

Includes an Exclusive Short, Sing-Along Option and Hours More
of Exciting Bonus Features!​*
From Walt Disney Studios Home Entertainment:



> *Burbank, Calif. (September 9, 2011)* - Walt Disney Studios proudly invites families and audiences of all ages to return to the Hundred Acre Wood with some of the world's most beloved characters, as Winnie the Pooh, the delightful all-new animated feature film comes home to Blu-ray Combo Pack for the very first time, as well as DVD and Movie Download on October 25, 2011. Reuniting audiences with Pooh, Tigger, Rabbit, Piglet, Owl, Kanga, Roo and last, but certainly not least, Eeyore (who has lost his tail), Winnie the Pooh is a honey of an in-home release containing hours of immersive bonus features, including exclusive animated shorts The Ballad of Nessie and Mini-Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Balloon; a sing-along viewing option; an informative behind-the-scenes featurette for the whole family and deleted scenes with director commentary  all available on Blu-ray Combo Pack.
> 
> Inspired by the beloved stories from A.A. Milne's books and crafted in Disney's classic style, Winnie the Pooh, is the most critically-acclaimed animated film of 2011*. It is narrated by the voice of John Cleese and features the vocal talents of legendary voice actor Jim Cummings (over 350 voices including Gnomeo & Juliet) and a host of other distinctive actors including Craig Ferguson (TV's 'The Late Late Show with Craig Ferguson'), Tom Kenny (TV's 'SpongeBob SquarePants'), Bud Luckey (Toy Story 3) and musical performances by Zooey Deschanel (indie folk band She & Him).
> 
> The all-new Winnie the Pooh brings back to life the timeless charm, wit and whimsy of the original featurettes and characters. Sure to become a family favorite for every household, it is directed by Stephen Anderson (Meet The Robinsons) and Don Hall (The Princess and The Frog) and Executive Produced by John Lasseter.
> 
> *Film Synopsis*
> Disney returns to the Hundred Acre Wood with Winnie the Pooh. Featuring the timeless charm, wit and whimsy of the original featurettes, this all-new movie reunites audiences with the philosophical bear of very little brain and friends Tigger, Rabbit, Piglet, Owl, Kanga, Roo  and last, but certainly not least, Eeyore, who has lost his tail. Ever have one of those days where you just can't win, Eeyore? asks Pooh. Owl sends the whole gang on a wild quest to save Christopher Robin from an imaginary culprit. It turns out to be a very busy day for a bear who simply set out to find some honey. Disney's all-new Winnie the Pooh movie is inspired by three stories from A.A. Milne's books in Disney's classic, hand-drawn art.



Blu-ray Bonus Features:

*Exclusive bonus short Mini-Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Balloon*  In this charming short, Pooh comes up with a daring plan to get a hold of some honey by fooling a group of bees. 
*[*]The Ballad of Nessie* - The animated short film included in the theatrical release is the heartwarming tale of how Nessie found her new home in the Loch Ness. 
*[*]Winnie the Pooh and His Story Too*  A fun and informative behind-the-scenes look at the film, designed for the whole family. Hosted by John Cleese (narrator of the film), and with occasional help from Pooh himself, this featurette explores Winnie the Pooh‟s history from his beginnings as a character in a book, to his continued life in the movies. The filmmakers reveal how they worked to keep the look of the characters and settings in this movie consistent with their first appearances on-screen in 1966. Pooh, being a bear of very little mind, finds much of this confusing, but the Narrator and the filmmakers make it all clear to Pooh  and you!
*Deleted Scenes* introduced by directors, Stephen Anderson and Don Hall  5 deleted scenes including The Tummy Song, Rabbit‟s Friends and Relations, Original Eeyore Intro, Original Tigger Intro and Pooh Searches for a Tail
*Sing-Along with the Movie*  Follow the red balloon and changing word colors to seven song lyrics featured in the film. Disney Song Selection  Winnie the Pooh Theme Song, The Tummy Song, A Very Important Thing To Do, The Backson Song, It‟s Gonna Be Great, Everything is Honey and The Winner Song Finale
DVD Bonus Features: 

Mini-Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Balloon 
The Ballad of Nessie 
Deleted scenes introduced by directors, Stephen Anderson and Don Hall  3 deleted scenes including The Tummy Song, Rabbit‟s Friends and Relations and Pooh Searches for a Tail
Movie Download Bonus Features: 

Mini-Adventures of Winnie the Pooh: The Balloon 
The Ballad of Nessie 
Deleted Scenes introduced directors. Stephen Anderson and Don Hall  3 deleted scenes including The Tummy Song, Rabbit‟s Friends and Relations and Pooh Searches for a Tail


----------

